# Off to Europe! Start of ED report



## cipher5 (Aug 20, 2007)

I am at the Welt Premium Lounge now and all I can say is wow!!! Typing on this keyboard is a little difficult but I am managing. I have a full packed day here, between the briefing, Welt Tour, Factory Tour and reservation at the restaurant I think I will be having lots of fun, and of course my delivery.


----------



## Hammerwerfer (Aug 8, 2003)

I saw the Pieta at the World's Fair as well! Damn, that was a long time ago, 43 years!


----------



## cipher5 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a little break between lunch and the tours so I thought I would post some progress. Delivery was breathtaking, seeing my car come up the elevator and around to the platform, almost brought a tear to my eye, seriously. Maybe because its my first BMW, but the experience is truly priceless. Anyone thinking about doing it, YOU MUST DO IT! Even if you come just for the car, this is something you will never forget. I want to call my friends and family but they are probably still sleeping :rofl: The Welt staff is so friendly, they even told me to come back tomorrow and enjoy the lounge and the food at the lounge. I don't think anyone else does that. 

Too bad I didn't bring my laptop, you will all have to wait for pics when I return to the hotel. I took PLENTY for those who are deprived. Thankfully the sun has come out a little and the snow has stopped falling, I hope it stays that way, we shall see. Soon I will be off to the Welt Tour and then the Factory Tour. This place is fantastic!


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

cipher5 said:


> Typing on this keyboard is a little difficult but I am managing.


I'm not sure why. It's the standard QWERTZ layout, after all. :angel:

Enjoy the day.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

cipher5 said:


> I have a little break between lunch and the tours so I thought I would post some progress. Delivery was breathtaking, seeing my car come up the elevator and around to the platform, almost brought a tear to my eye, seriously. Maybe because its my first BMW, but the experience is truly priceless. Anyone thinking about doing it, YOU MUST DO IT! Even if you come just for the car, this is something you will never forget. I want to call my friends and family but they are probably still sleeping :rofl: The Welt staff is so friendly, they even told me to come back tomorrow and enjoy the lounge and the food at the lounge. I don't think anyone else does that.
> 
> Too bad I didn't bring my laptop, you will all have to wait for pics when I return to the hotel. I took PLENTY for those who are deprived. Thankfully the sun has come out a little and the snow has stopped falling, I hope it stays that way, we shall see. Soon I will be off to the Welt Tour and then the Factory Tour. This place is fantastic!


Excellent. Enjoy!:thumbup:

And the Roman photos were excellent. Danke for those.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

iversonm said:


> I'm not sure why. It's the standard QWERTZ layout, after all. :angel:
> 
> Enjoy the day.


Just like what I have at home :angel:


----------



## cipher5 (Aug 20, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of the car and me taking delivery. The delivery specialist mentioned that she does not see the combo often and said she loved it!

I'll have a more comprehensive set of pictures soon.


----------



## RDobie (May 26, 2007)

Great Car hope you enjoy it.


----------



## cipher5 (Aug 20, 2007)

yes I am a dork and dressed to match the color combo of my car :rofl:


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

cipher5 said:


> yes I am a dork and dressed to match the color combo of my car :rofl:


You can upgrade to Armani leather interior?


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

cipher5 said:


> yes I am a dork and dressed to match the color combo of my car :rofl:


You needn't worry about that in this crowd.


----------



## cipher5 (Aug 20, 2007)

Asteroid said:


> You can upgrade to Armani leather interior?


BMW Individual baby! That's Armani Exchange Aluminum Trim!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Just one word... HOT! I think the color combo is just great  Congratulations!


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Very, very nice! Enjoy the rest of your trip.

Erik


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

cipher5 said:


> yes I am a dork and dressed to match the color combo of my car :rofl:


Your car looks great ! I once owned a purple 911 and wore a sweater to match the car when I took some pics of it......your combo and outfit are way better then mine were.It was a deep purple,which I guess was hot a very long time ago......see you soon !


----------



## cipher5 (Aug 20, 2007)

I think this is the official close of the European Version of my ED. It is REALLY cold in Munich, going out and exploring at night has been difficult, but I made it out to Marienplatz and of course Hofbrauhaus for some beer and a meal. I dropped off the car  but hopefully it gets on a ship next week to come quickly to the US! I take off to return to the US tomorrow morning bright and early so with that, here are some pics of Munich and drop off.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Have a safe trip and don't forget to the the car's lights off.


----------



## cipher5 (Aug 20, 2007)

JSpira said:


> Have a safe trip and don't forget to the the car's lights off.


Car was on when the picture was taken. But it's set to auto, with the battery be ok?


----------



## cipher5 (Aug 20, 2007)

Back in the US, now the grueling redelivery wait. 

Irv I hope you're right about the 5 week wait time!


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Sorry to see that you've rejoined reality. 
Congrats on what sounded like a great trip.


----------

